
6Tribes now lets you chat with people into the same things as you - existential
http://6tribes.com
======
existential
6Tribes, the interest-based social network founded by ex-BBC iPlayer head
Anthony Rose, has a new update that allows people to chat directly with people
they meet in their tribes.

Unlike existing social networks that connect people based on who they went to
school with, 6Tribes is an app that lets you join tribes of communities into
the same things as you. With over 1700 tribes such as Car Spotting,
Wanderlusters, LGBT, Outfit Of The Day, Shoe Fire, Selfies, Ask Anything, and
Food Porn, 6Tribes provides users with a new way to meet, share and chat with
people who are into the same things as them.

------
existential
Log in with phone number and just be yourself, 6Tribes is the alternative
social network.

Every 6Tribes user has a unique Social DNA based on their tribes, posts and
likes. Using your Social DNA, 6Tribes recommends tribes for you to join and
connects you with others who share your lifestyle and interests.

